# Uber is charging you an extra 50 cents when you use the cash out feature i have proof



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

How else are they going to pay for the hookers at their office parties?
They're not FREE, you know.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what am i missing here ?
483.13 minus .50 is 482.63.
Take your next fare. See if it adds up correctly .
So your saying your now minus .50c after you were charged. And its going to keep the .50 from your next 3 dollar fare lmao .
Please keep me updated on this . This could be a good class action lawsuit . You wont get your .50 and the lawyer will get millions .
I bet it wont keep the .50 from the fare. This is not new i have seen this 4 years ago. My fares added up correctly .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You are getting hit for 50c each cash out. Once for last week and once for next time. 

It's correct.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> You are getting hit for 50c each cash out. Once for last week and once for next time.
> 
> It's correct.


The same thing happened last week and my account was still -50cents


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> The same thing happened last week and my account was still -50cents


I hate Uber and I Hate Dara.

But on this very limited topic of cash outs it is working correctly.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


Now go into your bank account and verify which amount was deposited. The system may have had an error holding the .50 this time, leaving your wallet with a negative balance.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, doesn't Uber spell that fee out? When I first saw it I figured nobody would do it. Then I read this forum and saw how wrong I was. huh.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

To be one with the force it will cost you 50 cents!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


I use Instant Pay more than 99% of the time and it charges the correct amount.

If there has been theft, it's been on the very rare occasions that I forgot to use Instant Pay on Sunday nights. I'm pretty sure that Uber's charged me the 50 cents anyway.

I might do a test on Sunday night to see if Uber deducts the 50 cents even if I leave my money in the account.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

482.63 was deposited in my account instead of 483.13 and they deducted 50 cents from my account. So these sneaky MFers really took a dollar from me


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

My Instant Pay withdrawal tonight was exactly 50 cents less than my gross, which is the correct amount.

If your gross was $483.13, and your Instant Pay withdrawal was $482.63, you were charged the correct amount of 50 cents.

Is $483.13 the correct gross amount?

As I said in my previous post, Uber may have charged me 50 cents the last time I forgot to use Instant Pay and Uber did a direct deposit instead. If I was charged I wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> My Instant Pay withdrawal tonight was exactly 50 cents less than my gross, which is the correct amount.
> 
> If your gross was $483.13, and your Instant Pay withdrawal was $482.63, you were charged the correct amount of 50 cents.
> 
> ...


No, they overcharged him, because now his wallet balance is -$.50 instead of zero.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> No, they overcharged him, because now his wallet balance is -$.50 instead of zero.


He wasn't overcharged. Uber charged him 50 cents for the Instant Pay.

Uber always sets it at -$.50 after using Instant Pay, but the next time he uses Instant Pay he'll be charged 50 cents, not $1.00.

My issue with the negative balance is that I think Uber applies it to my next withdrawal even if I don't use Instant Pay, and if Uber does that they're ripping me off.

I might test it tonight by leaving a small portion of my daily balance in my account. Because it's Sunday, Uber will do a direct deposit sometime after Sunday. There should be no charge for that.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> He wasn't overcharged. Uber charged him 50 cents for the Instant Pay.
> 
> Uber always sets it at -$.50 after using Instant Pay, but the next time he uses Instant Pay he'll be charged 50 cents, not $1.00.
> 
> ...


But they charged him a dollar this time. First by taking the fifty cents, then by giving him the negative balance. That's theft.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> But they charged him a dollar this time. First by taking the fifty cents, then by giving him the negative balance. That's theft.


You have to treat each withdrawal as a separate entity.

Let's suppose he grosses $100 today and he decides to use Instant Pay to withdraw all of it after work. His withdrawal will be $99.50 ($100.00 - the 50 cent Instant Pay fee)

After he does the withdrawal, Uber will again set his account as a negative balance. The next time he uses Instant Pay he'll be charged 50 cents. And so on.

I'll say it again, my issue with the negative balance is that Uber may charge drivers the 50 cents even if they DON'T use the Instant Pay. THAT'S the possible issue here. Drivers are NOT overcharged when they use Instant Pay.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

But he made one withdrawal and paid for it twice.

But he made one withdrawal and paid for it twice.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> But he made one withdrawal and paid for it twice.
> 
> But he made one withdrawal and paid for it twice.


No he didn't. He was charged 50 cents ONE TIME for that withdrawal. And the next time he uses Instant Pay he'll be charged 50 cents, and so on, and so on.

Uber is basically putting a 50 cent hold on every driver's account after they use Instant Pay that they apply to the next time they use Instant Pay.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

The fact that his wallet balance is negative means he owes them money and they're gonna take it no matter what. If they charge it on the front end they have no business charging it on the back end, and the other way around.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> The fact that his wallet balance is negative means he owes them money and they're gonna take it no matter what. If they charge it on the front end they have no business charging it on the back end, and the other way around.


I'm not gonna keep going around and around on this.

Every use of Instant Pay should be treated SEPARATELY.

This means every time a driver uses it they'll be charged 50 cents, NOT $1.00.

Uber should abolish this negative balance bullshit because it causes confusion. It may also cause drivers who DID NOT use Instant Pay to be charged 50 cents, which would be a ripoff.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

My point is, that my account shouldn't be -50 cents because they already deducted the 50 cents when I went to cash out. It should be at $0.00. Uber definitely doing something shady


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> My point is, that my account shouldn't be -50 cents because they already deducted the 50 cents when I went to cash out. It should be at $0.00. Uber definitely doing something shady


It is once PER cashout. Nats is correct


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gosh, just easier to get their credit credit card where there is no fee, or wait for a DD. Course, that would require work to manage cash flow.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> It is once PER cashout. Nats is correct


Ok if that's the case, then why did they take away 50 cents from my original cashout?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s always been this way, you want free instant cash out then you have to get their go bank card, the $0.50 fee has been there for years. If you don’t want their go bank card (I don’t cause it sucks) then wait for Monday and it’ll get deposited for free, I think I’ve used insta pay only a couple of times in my four years of driving, how hard is it to plan your finances properly, if your needing the money on a daily basis then your going to get screwed one day when you can’t work. Plan properly and avoid insta pay, it should only be used as an emergency, and don’t give me that it’s my money and Uber is going to take it and other paranoid stuff, stupid excuse


----------



## johnguygriffin (10 mo ago)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


Idk I just think price of gas uber milk bread...everything I couldn't even tell you what it costs any of it if I need it the cost just is what it is ya know


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


It tells you when you cash out that there's a 50 cent charge unless you have an UBER debit Visa card. 50 cents isn't going to break me. I just use direct deposit to my bank account weekly.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


Well duh,they tell you that they're going too, have been for years. I don't think it's a secret!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Erik M said:


> Well duh,they tell you that they're going too, have been for years. I don't think it's a secret!


Rules of uber shady club.

1. Dont talk about uber shady club
2. Ignore rule 1


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


🤣 it tells you in charges 50 cents


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> what am i missing here ?
> 483.13 minus .50 is 482.63.
> Take your next fare. See if it adds up correctly .
> So your saying your now minus .50c after you were charged. And its going to keep the .50 from your next 3 dollar fare lmao .
> ...


They take out 50 cents of your withdrawal AND they leave your balance at Negative 50 cents. That’s a double charge. They have been doing this for years. Your account should not be Negative 50 cents if they already subtracted the 50 cents from the withdrawal amount.

seeing how this company has millions of drivers if they can still 50 cents a day from a large percentage of them this is truly A big deal. But like anything nobody bats an eye about this


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> My point is, that my account shouldn't be -50 cents because they already deducted the 50 cents when I went to cash out. It should be at $0.00. Uber definitely doing something shady


Exactly


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> They take out 50 cents of your withdrawal AND they leave your balance at Negative 50 cents. That’s a double charge. They have been doing this for years. Your account should not be Negative 50 cents if they already subtracted the 50 cents from the withdrawal amount.
> 
> seeing how this company has millions of drivers if they can still 50 cents a day from a large percentage of them this is truly A big deal. But like anything nobody bats an eye about this


No they don't... EVERY transfer I ever did was exactly what was in the account. The -$.50 is applied after transferring.



















If your statement was correct it would have been $1 less than the $16.95, not 50 Cent.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> No they don't... EVERY transfer I ever did was exactly what was in the account. The -$.50 is applied after transferring.


I’ve had it happen to me a few times. If I have $500 in my account and I cash out $499.50 would get deposited into my checking account but yet my Uber account will be sitting at a negative 50 cent balance. That’s a double charge. My account should not be sitting at a negative balance in this scenario. Now if $500 was deposited into my checking account then my Uber account should be at a negative 50 cent balance.

What they did was apply the 50 cent fee before and after withdrawal. That’s deliberate theft. Pay attention to the exact dollar amount that is in your Uber account before you cashout and look at the exact dollar amount that is deposited in your checking account. If it’s 50 cents less then there is no reason for your Uber account to have a negative balance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Simple accounting....

Your completely wrong.
The only way you would get the full amount is on the very first transaction. It's always - $.50 afterwards.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Simple accounting.... 

Your completely wrong. 
The only way you would get the full amount is on the very first transaction 


Cdub2k said:


> I’ve had it happen to me a few times. If I have $500 in my account and I cash out $499.50 would get deposited into my checking account but yet my Uber account will be sitting at a negative 50 cent balance. That’s a double charge. My account should not be sitting at a negative balance in this scenario. Now if $500 was deposited into my checking account then my Uber account should be at a negative 50 cent balance.
> 
> What they did was apply the 50 cent fee before and after withdrawal. That’s deliberate theft. Pay attention to the exact dollar amount that is in your Uber account before you cashout and look at the exact dollar amount that is deposited in your checking account. If it’s 50 cents less then there is no reason for your Uber account to have a negative balance.


Notice Pictures posted.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Account balance -.50
Fare. $16.95
Deposit $16.45
Account balance 0
Applied - $.50
Account balance $-.50

your statement means that I would have a balance of 1595 not 1645 in my account after transferring.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I’ve had it happen to me a few times. If I have $500 in my account and I cash out $499.50 would get deposited into my checking account but yet my Uber account will be sitting at a negative 50 cent balance. That’s a double charge. My account should not be sitting at a negative balance in this scenario. Now if $500 was deposited into my checking account then my Uber account should be at a negative 50 cent balance.
> 
> What they did was apply the 50 cent fee before and after withdrawal. That’s deliberate theft. Pay attention to the exact dollar amount that is in your Uber account before you cashout and look at the exact dollar amount that is deposited in your checking account. If it’s 50 cents less then there is no reason for your Uber account to have a negative balance.


Do you use instant deposit only?


Have you ever let the deposit go weekly instead of instant?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you use instant deposit only?
> 
> 
> Have you ever let the deposit go weekly instead of instant?


It was about half and half for me. When I let it come out naturally I didn’t put me into a negative balance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> It was about half and half for me. When I let it come out naturally I didn’t put me into a negative balance.


Still don't believe ya

A simple search of records will prove ya wrong


----------



## QoriToDoubleD (10 mo ago)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Very sneaky and shady of uber but it's no surprise. SMH


I have the Uber pay card, and unlike Lyft where my money goes automatically to the card, I have to cash out and still get charged $0.50. Also, I have to reply to a text message that I want the money to be sent to the card nearly every time I cash out. So frustrating.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

This is a pointless argument. The $.50 is always charged at the backend. Look at it like they are loaning you $.50, when you cash out, you're paying it back. After you pay back the $.50 and let your pay get deposited ACH into your checking account, you're account wouldn't be charged and thus wouldn't be negative.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

you are always -0.50 you don't notice it when money is in your account, lets say you really had trips that only paid you $1.00,
lets say you only have 1.00 in your account, you cash out, you would see, you would see paid $0.50 account -$0.50
you get another $1.00 trip you cash out and again you would see paid $0.50 account -$0.50
Now you get $10.00 trip you cash out and you would see paid $9.50 account -$0.50
it alway shows -$0.50 - think something is a foot, looks like they are taking $0.50 from the front end and the backend.

we need zero dollar in account and do a ride, if ride is $10.00 is $10 in the account or is $9.50 in the accont,
if $9.50 than uber is taking $0.50 from frontend and backend.


----------

